# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دعاء الهم والكرب والحزن

## ♣عينآويـه♣

دعاء الهم والغم والكرب والحزن :
من
دعاء النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الهم فارج الهم وكاشف الغم مجيب دعوة 
المضطرين ، رحمن الدنيا و الآخرة ورحيمهما ، أن ترحمنى فأرحمنى رحمة تغنى 
بها عن رحمة من سواك ))

دعاء للكروب الشديدة :
(( لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم ، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم ، لاإله إلا الله رب السموات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم )) .

دعاء البلاء والغم :
(( لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين )) .

دعاء لمن أصابه هم أو حزن :
(( الهم إنى عبدك إبن عبدك إبن أمتك ، ناصيتى بيدك ، 
ماض فى حكمك عدل فى قضاؤك ، أسألك الهم بكل إسم هو لك ، سميت به نفسك أو 
أنزلته فى كتابك ، أو علمته أحدا من خلقك ، أو إستأثرت به فى العلم الغيب 
عندك ، أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبى ونور صدرى وجلاء حزنى ، وذهاب همى 
وغمى )) .

دعاء المكروب :
(( الهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلنى إلى نفسى طرفة عين ، وأصلح لى شأنى كله ، لا إله إلا أنت )) .

دعاء إزالة الهموم :
(( يا حى يا قيوم ، برحمتك أستغيث )) .

دعاء من أصابه كرب وشدة :
(( الله ربى ، لاأشرك به شيئا )) .

دعاء لدفع هم الدنيا والأخرة :
(( حسبى الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم "" سبع مرات "" )) .

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فى الكرب :
(( اللهم إليك أشكو ضعف قوتى وقلة حيلتى وهوانى على 
الناس ، يا أرحم الراحمين أنت رب المستضعفين ، و أنت ربى ، إلى من تكلنى ، 
إلى بعيد يتجهمنى ؟ أم إلى عدو ملكته أمرى ، إن لم يكن بك غضب على فلا 
أبالى ، غير أن عافيتك هى أوسع لى ، أعوذ بنور وجهك الذى أشرقت له الظلمات 
وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا و الأخرة ، أن يحل على غضبك ، أو ينزل بى سخطك ، لك 
العتبى حتى ترضى ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك )) .

دعاء على "رضى الله عنه " عند الضيق والنكد والكرب :
(( ربى لا تكلنى إلى أحد ، ولا تحوجنى إلى أحد ، 
وأغننى عن كل أحد ، يا من إليه المستند وعليه المعتمد ، وهو الواحد الفرد 
الصمد ، لا شريك له ولا ولد ، خذ بيدى من الضلال إلى الرشد ، ونجنى من كل 
ضيق ونكد )) .

دعاء يوسف " عليه السلام " :
(( اللهم أجعل لى من كل ما أهمنى وأكربنى من أمر دنياى وأمر آخرتى فرجا ومخرجا ، وأرزقنى من حيث لا أحتسب ، وأغفر لى ذنبى 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

مشكورة اختي على الدعاء 
في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## LADUREE

يزآآج الله خير 
يا ربنا .. اشتهينا الفرح فارزقنا به برحمتك

----------


## Heyam Y

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Heyam Y

اللهم أجعل لى من كل ما أهمنى وأكربنى من أمر دنياى وأمر آخرتى فرجا ومخرجا ، وأرزقنى من حيث لا أحتسب ، وأغفر لى ذنبى

----------


## "زوزو1"

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## صوت العقل

شكرا حبيبتي على الدعاء ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------

